

Get Your eBook in the Apple iBookstore - one010101
http://lulublog.com/2010/04/03/lulu-on-the-ipad/

======
jacoblyles
What kind of content restrictions does Apple have for media? The rules must be
less onerous than the restrictions for apps. Social norms allow for a lot of
sex in music, movies, and books. If Apple were to enforce app content
standards for media, then hoards of famous works would be excluded, including
most of rock n' roll.

~~~
joubert
disney

------
ScottWhigham
_"Pricing. All eBooks planned for iBookstore distribution must have retail
pricing that complies with Apple’s guidelines. We will automatically price
Lulu eBooks submitted to the iBookstore to meet these guidelines. The creator
revenue that you receive per sale will be 80 percent of the profit after
deducting Apple’s share. On a $9.99 book, for example, you will receive $5.60
."_

My $9.99 book just became $14.99 then

------
protomyth
Given this, what is the cost for the services of a professional editor? Is the
model going to be a flat-fee or percentage of book sales?

~~~
krav
Probably flat-fee. A talented editor can make your manuscript better, but that
doesn't guarantee sales.

~~~
joubert
I think a good model could also be for an author & editor to team up with a
book project, where they both share in the revenue. I think this would
incentivize both to do their best.

~~~
protomyth
I like that model, the question is what is the cut?

~~~
joubert
I think that is up to them. I can imagine an author and editor producing a
book and selling it on Fifobooks (my startup), and have an agreement between
the two of them.

I see it similar to cofounders launching a startup; they each bring something
to the table and it is up to them to agree on a valuation/profit share.

